# Preserving and mounting a dead tarantula



## MrsHaas (Oct 22, 2014)

I've done this with. Three Ts already, sadly when they dies of old age.
I wanted to post a thread to show people from beginning to finish one nice method of preserving and mounting and displaying.

Here are two final projects of mine, which will hopefully be the same result as my next endeavor.
I will be posting things step by step so check back with this thread throughout the next two days and it should be complete by then. 

Enjoy, I encourage anyone with a particularly special T that has recently passed to preserve it!

*Pics of previously finished displayed Ts of mine*





*Step one*

So, when your t dies, try to stretch it out a much as possible, and once it's legs are spread proportionally, put the carcass in the freezer for a few day to let it freeze dry.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rip my dear noodles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1 | Award 1


----------



## assidreemz (Oct 22, 2014)

Kinda creepy thinkin ab an old friend freeze dried stretched out on a wall...

Very cool though, they turned out well!


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 22, 2014)

It's my only way of keeping him w me always , tomorrow I'll post how to defrost, stretch him out and pin him in a shadow box.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neoza (Oct 23, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> It's my only way of keeping him w me always , tomorrow I'll post how to defrost, stretch him out and pin him in a shadow box.


 cant wait!!!


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 24, 2014)

I am on my way to get a shadow box, you can get these at micheals (I'm getting a 6"x6") or other craft or framing stores.
Later tonight or tomorrow I will be defrosting and pinning Noodles up, so check back soon, sorry this has taken so long, he was not fully freeze dried enough until today - I like to give them a couple of days in the freezer before thawing...


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 25, 2014)

*Step two*

After u have bought a shadow box, cut to size and glue a piece of styrofoam to the backing - they have special kinds of mounting materials specifically for mounting insects on bioquip.com if you want to go more professional.


Make sure it fits nicely before gluing, and make sure to use enough glue to ensure security.


You will be pinning your little friend to this backing.

*Step three*

Defrost!
If your little friend has been in the freezer for ab 5 days, he or she should be ready to defrost and pin up.
Place your T unrest a regular house hold lamp for about an hour or until the limbs are limp, heating lamps will defrost faster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 25, 2014)

This is great. I'll definitely try this when one of mine passes. How do you prevent it from decaying and attracting flies once it defrosts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 25, 2014)

BobGrill said:


> This is great. I'll definitely try this when one of mine passes. How do you prevent it from decaying and attracting flies once it defrosts?


Provided you freeze dry it thoroughly and defrost it long enough for it to dry completely, and that you seal your shadow box with hot glue, I don't think that it should be a problem

---------- Post added 10-25-2014 at 08:09 PM ----------

You will start to see the abdomen shrink and water begin to form in a puddle on the helmet, this is gross but means it's defrosting well.

Just to be clear about this, this is not the scientific way to preserve insects, etc. this is mostly from a craftster point of view...


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 25, 2014)

MrsHaas said:


> Provided you freeze dry it thoroughly and defrost it long enough for it to dry completely, and that you seal your shadow box with hot glue, I don't think that it should be a problem
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-25-2014 at 08:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have an ant problem so that's my main concern. We have a new invasive species of ant here in Florida. So far they've stayed out in the yard, but I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 25, 2014)

*Step four*

Keep stretching the legs out as the t defrosts. You want to make sure he or she is thoroughly defrosted and dry before pinning.  When water gathers on parts of the body, soak it up gently with a paper towel.
	

		
			
		

		
	




You want your friend to be as dry and as stretched out as possible before pinning.
It may take longer than and hour depending on size, apparently it will be taking me longer than expected. This is a very essential part of the process - be patient do not rush!



BobGrill said:


> Thanks. I have an ant problem so that's my main concern. We have a new invasive species of ant here in Florida. So far they've stayed out in the yard, but I don't want to take any chances.


I don't know much ab ants, but I'd say keep a sharp eye on ur little guy As it defrosts! 



--J.Haas


----------



## BobGrill (Oct 25, 2014)

I just know they get into everything.  Cool stuff though, thanks for the tips.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 25, 2014)

*Step five*

Turn your t upside down for 15 mins or so just to make sure it is completely dried out. Make sure to keep its legs out stretched.
Clean of all dirt, if any remaining and get it spread - next step is pinning and gluing!
	

		
			
		

		
	




*Step five*

Arrange your t on the styrofoam. 
An easy way to get it on there without damage is to place the backing on your upside down t and flip it over onto the back board. Like so:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then arrange your little one as you would like it.

Make sure to be very gentle, u don't want to squish ur little guy!


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 26, 2014)

*Step six*

After your t is in the perfect position on the back board, it's time to pin!
I like to use .0 mm pins made for pinning inspects (again u can find these on bioquip.com).
	

		
			
		

		
	





First pin the feet down, then apply glue to the middle joints and pin them down as well.
I like to use inset  repair glue (also from bioquip, see pic), but u can use super glue or any strong clear adhesive.



Sorry some pix are on their side, I'm not sure how to rotate them accordingly.

*Step seven*

I like to leave my pins in, I've never tried pulling them out before. Again, this is just my personal method, you can always put your own spin on it.


After you allow a short time for the glue to dry, I cut the pins down with wire cutters as close to the legs as possible.

*Step eight*

Now that your pins are cut low and your tis properly glued and secured, it's time to see if it fits! Place the backing into the frame and make sure it's a good fit. I've never had the issue of having it not fit, so I don't know what you would do if it didn't, I am unsure of how to unglue your t and rearrange it after step seven is completed so make sure you measure properly!



*Step nine*

Now, make sure one last time that your t is fastened snugly to the back board and hot glue the backing on to prevent movement and make it as air tight as possible.


MAKE SURE to glue down the abdomen! Mine was a little loose in this project and once you hot glue the back of the frame to the frame itself there no going back!

*Step ten*

Admire your handiwork!


I am very happy with this piece!  And I hope you all are as well. 
If you have any specific questions, pm me! I'd love to see what you guys end up doing with this idea!

(Again my pic is on the side... Sorry about that!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MagicalLobster (Oct 26, 2014)

This is so cool. Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 26, 2014)

MagicalLobster said:


> This is so cool. Thank you for sharing.


Thanks, and happy crafting ;-)

I forgot to add a few things:

First off, if your tarantula smells of death at any point in this process, it will not work to pin it, as it is already beginning to decompose. Secondly, if the abdomen is really big, you may have to remove some of its insides and replace it with a cotton ball - that I have never done, but I know some ppl do, I have never had to mount a t with a large abdomen. And lastly, it is best to practice - if you can - before you end up mounting someone special - I know that on etsy you can get pre-dried/taxidermied Ts for under $15 which can help you learn to spread the legs and pin/display. Again pm me if you have specific questions and I will do my best to walk anyone thru this process if they need help. Thanks for checking out this post and good luck to all of you! Xo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keeper2013 (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't understand how the abdomen stays up. There is a lot of liquid in there and when it all dries out the abdomen will collapse. And there has to be some smell. Pros will use a hypodermic and suck out all they can then refill with something to retain the shape. It's nice you display them, I just wonder about the abdomen collapse.


----------



## MrsHaas (Oct 26, 2014)

Good question... I'm not sure if I can answer it thoroughly and properly, but I'll just let you know my experience: the abdomen will collapse on its own if you dry it out correctly, also Like I said I've never mounted a t with a large abdomens, and I'm not a professional by any means... these ones have pretty much caved in on their own and dried out. I've never experienced any rotting or smell. I guess it's just trial and error, really.

---------- Post added 10-26-2014 at 02:39 PM ----------




keeper2013 said:


> I don't understand how the abdomen stays up. There is a lot of liquid in there and when it all dries out the abdomen will collapse. And there has to be some smell. Pros will use a hypodermic and suck out all they can then refill with something to retain the shape. It's nice you display them, I just wonder about the abdomen collapse.


I mount all mine with a collapsed abdomen, by the way, I am not advanced enough to put a cotton ball in there or use a syringe to drain the abdomen


----------



## SpiderQueen666 (Dec 29, 2019)

keeper2013 said:


> I don't understand how the abdomen stays up. There is a lot of liquid in there and when it all dries out the abdomen will collapse. And there has to be some smell. Pros will use a hypodermic and suck out all they can then refill with something to retain the shape. It's nice you display them, I just wonder about the abdomen collapse.


I heard u can cut out the stuff in the abdomen underneath and put a cotton ball inside it. And glue shut



MrsHaas said:


> *Step ten*
> 
> Admire your handiwork!
> View attachment 131285
> ...


That's so cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 8, 2020)

keeper2013 said:


> I don't understand how the abdomen stays up. There is a lot of liquid in there and when it all dries out the abdomen will collapse. And there has to be some smell. Pros will use a hypodermic and suck out all they can then refill with something to retain the shape. It's nice you display them, I just wonder about the abdomen collapse.


I’ve never had an abdomen fall off... I put a small pin in it but for the most part, due to the melting of the ice crystals created when freeze drying, it just basically shrivels up after the warming process.  Can’t tell you why or how, I wish I could... sorry... :-(


----------



## MrsHaas (Jan 8, 2020)

@SpiderQueen666 
You can do that with Ts that have larger abdomens (like females), but I have yet to try that...  If u decide to try it out that way please let me know how it works out! I’d love to know.  Thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Valadari (Feb 9, 2022)

I had a t recently pass and so I did this little display to honor it.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Cecelias lair (Feb 10, 2022)

This is so informative and useful I had to bookmark it. Thank you for making such detailed posts


----------



## CJJon (Feb 10, 2022)

FYI, you can't freeze dry in 5 days using a home freezer. You need cold and negative pressure. 

I like the mount though! Brings back my childhood.


----------



## justice watson (Feb 10, 2022)

Great post I have attempted this once. But have had no losses for a while. As an addendum Petko from the dark den on YouTube also did a video on this subject.


----------

